# Mitbiker in Niedernhausen?



## Tiefdruck1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da es in der Gruppe einfach mehr Spaß macht, wollte ich einfach mal erheben, ob es denn noch weitere Biker gibt, die in oder in der Nähe von Niedernhausen ihre Touren starten.

Ich fahre meistens westlich der A3 die bekannten Wiesbadener Hausberge und kenne dort unzählige schöne Trails (leider sieht die landschaft seit der Harverster-Wüterei im Winter nun ziemlich bescheiden aus).

Ich bin 38, habe ganz gute Kondition und will die Berge zwar mit einem ordentlichen Tempo hochstrampeln - schließlich will man auch viele Trails runter - aber Spaß und kurze Pausen dürfen/müssen natürlich auch sein.

Mein 13,5 Kilo-All Mountain sorgt schon dafür, dass nicht im Renntempo gefharen wird. Es steht wirklich der Spaß im Vordergrund. 

Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es Gleichgesinnte, die Lust auf spontane gemeinsame Touren haben?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## talybont (31. Mai 2012)

Moin,
wir fahren meists samstags morgens ab Wiesbaden. Ein gemeinsamer Treffpunkt könnte ja dann die Platte oder Hohe Kanzel sein.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Juni 2012)

Ok - das ginge gut. 

Fahrt Ihr morgen auch? Ich gehe auf jeden Fall aufs Rad - habe aber schon einen Freund wegen Rennrad gefragt. Steht aber noch nicht fest, ob wir das unter einen Hut bekommen. 

Morgen früh wirds wahrscheinlich nach dem Regen noch matschig sein - im Tagesverlauf dann aber abtrocknen. Falls ich kein Rennrad fahre, würde ich eigentlich gern gegen 11.30 oder 12 aufs MTB - früher ists wohl noch zu nass oder?

Lasse mich abver zur Not auch zu einem früheren Start bewegen. Wie nehmen wir denn Kontakt auf? Meine Handynr. bekommst Du per PN

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Matze1983 (1. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit! Wohne direkt in Niedernhausen! Wir starten oft Sonntags um 10 oder 11 Uhr ab Schäfersberg zur eher lockeren Ausfahrt. Ansonsten relativ spontan MTB oder RR unter der Woche ab 17 Uhr.
Vielleicht kennt man sich sogar von Idstein24?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Matze-

klingt gut. Für diesen Sonntag ist allerdings grausiges Wetter angesagt. Unter der Woche kann ich ab 19.00 Uhr, da ich in FFM arbeite. Fährst Du zufällig mit Miguel vom Schäfersberg?

24h-Rennen tu ich mir nicht an ;-)

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Matze1983 (1. Juni 2012)

Ne, Miguel kenne ich nicht. Offenbar erweitert sich geradie der Kreis. 
Dieses WE ist bei mir auch schlecht und ich gönne mir eine Woche Bike-Pause.


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (22. September 2012)

Hey... Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, dass hier jemand aktiv war, aber wie schaut's aus bei euch?

Wohne seit diesem Sommer erst in Niedernhausen und würde gerne mal ein paar Trails, Touren, usw in der Gegend kennenlernen?


----------



## Matze1983 (27. September 2012)

Bei mir ists dieses WE schwierig... Nach-Feierabendtouren fallen wegen der Dunkelheit sowieso raus... Wenn du spontan bist, poste ich, ob ich fahre, tendenziell Sonntag. Oder am Feiertag?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. September 2012)

Hi, ich wohne auch in Niedernhausen, fahre seit einiger Zeit in den umliegenden Wäldern rum, meistens alleine - wäre aber gerne dabei, wenn sich am 3. Oktober paar Gleichgesinnte für eine Tour finden würden.

Andreas


----------



## dookie (1. Oktober 2012)

gude,

auch ich wohne in niedernhausen  bzw oberjosbach. wäre auch gerne bei ein paar gemütlichen runden dabei. am wochenende ist ja gutes wetter angesagt. eventuell passt es ja bei einigen.

mfg
frank


----------



## Matze1983 (1. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch 11 Uhr, Treffpunkt TeGut?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Oktober 2012)

ok, bin dabei, falls es nicht in strömen regnet, aber laut vorhersage soll das wetter ja ok sein  also bis morgen

andreas


----------



## Matze1983 (2. Oktober 2012)

So eine Kacke, bei mir bahnt sich wohl eine Erkältung an. Ich fürchte das wird morgen nix, bin platt...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Oktober 2012)

kommt dann morgen überhaupt jemand? naja, ich schaue auf jeden fall um 11:00 beim tegut vorbei - gute besserung Matze, ich hatte das gerade hinter mir


----------



## Matze1983 (3. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, ich schaue wehmütig nach draußen. Aber das Pochen in meinem Kopf sagt mir: Bleib auf der Couch!


----------



## Waldtaenzer (3. Oktober 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich schaue wehmütig nach draußen. Aber das Pochen in meinem Kopf sagt mir: Bleib auf der Couch!


 
war heute alternativ mit zwei kollegen aus dem forum an der fasanerie - seeehhhr geil!!
sag bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist, dann können wir ja noch den "goldenen" oktober hier ausnutzen.... alldieweil gute besserung


----------



## Moorhuhn (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi- ich suche auch eine Runde, die generell lieber sonntags fährt (SA ist meistens bei mir schlecht) und auch die Gegend rund um Wiesbaden-Nord kommt mir gelegen . Da bei mir der Fahrspaß im Vordergrund steht und ich nicht regelmäßig trainiere, fahre ich "nur" im level 1-2. Hat jemand Lust auf eine Sonntagstour, ca. 2 Std.? Heute ist's doch noch sonnig geworden oder sonst nächsten Sonntag (14.10.12), gg. Mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs... 
Da ich sowohl am Mittwoch, als auch am Wochenende arbeiten musste ist das für mich schon mal flach gefallen, aber was ist mit nächstem Sonntag? (14.10)

Außerdem muss ich mein neues Bike mal einweihen...

Lg


----------



## dookie (8. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag klingt für. Mein Leistungsstand entspricht dem von Moorhuhn.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (8. Oktober 2012)

Ghostrider_19 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...
> Da ich sowohl am Mittwoch, als auch am Wochenende arbeiten musste ist das für mich schon mal flach gefallen, aber was ist mit nächstem Sonntag? (14.10)
> 
> Außerdem muss ich mein neues Bike mal einweihen...
> ...


 

was hast du für ein neues Bike?
Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, nur bitte nicht vor 10:00, da ist mein Leistungsstand eher bei Null

Andreas


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Och nö... Mein Arbeitsplan hat sich geändert... 
Passt auch Samstag bei dir? Von mir aus auch erst ab 12 Uhr... 

Ein ghost amr plus fully und ein Cube hardtail.... Das ghost ist das neue, was dann je nach Wetter und Strecke mal entjungfert wird


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings müsste jemand von euch die Strecke bestimmen und aussuchen, weil ich da noch nicht so firm bin... Und mein Leistungsstand hm.... Ich beiß mich durch und Steige sowohl hoch als auch runter erst ab, wenn der Freiflug kommt 

Lg Laura


----------



## Waldtaenzer (9. Oktober 2012)

Ghostrider_19 schrieb:


> Och nö... Mein Arbeitsplan hat sich geändert...
> Passt auch Samstag bei dir? Von mir aus auch erst ab 12 Uhr...
> 
> Ein ghost amr plus fully und ein Cube hardtail.... Das ghost ist das neue, was dann je nach Wetter und Strecke mal entjungfert wird


 
hm, samstag geht bei mir net - da komme ich erst nachmittags aus norddeutschland zurück (dafür kriege ich dort vielleicht ein gebrauchtes KONA-schnäppchen als DH/Freeride ergänzung - der trend geht zum Drittfahrrad 
Für Sonntag habe ich jetzt ein verlockendes Angebot, mit jemand aus Frankfurt, der sich dort auskennt auf den Feldberg zu fahren - da war ich mit dem bike noch nie , Treffpunkt Oberursel Hohemark. Da kann ich net nein sagen - würde jemand mitkommen? ev. könnten wir auch mit den bikes von niedernhausen aus starten...

andreas


----------



## shrediiiii (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich auch gern bei einer Tour ab Wiesbaden-Nord oder alternativ Niedernhausen dabei - streckentechnisch kenne ich mich aber nicht gut aus, daher wäre es super, wenn ein "Guide" dabei wäre.

Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal, hauptsache das Wetter ist nicht ganz mies...

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann definitiv nur Samstag weil ich Sonntag 
von 10-16 Uhr arbeiten muss... Aber wenn das Wetter passt
ist der Samstag gebongt.. Ansonsten eben ein andermal..


----------



## Waldtaenzer (10. Oktober 2012)

OK, dann werde ich kommenden Sonntag auf den Feldberg fahren u. ein andermal in Niedernhausen.
Habe z.b. am Freitag 19. Okt frei, falls da zufällig jemand auch nix anderes zu tun hat???


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich als Thread-Ersteller würde auch Samstag ab Ndh. bei passendem Wetter 3-4 Stunden fahren.
Freitag könnte man sich auf eine Uhrzeit einigen und dann am Samstag hier final verabreden - ok?
Stelle mich gern als Guide zur Verfügung... Ich kenne von Feldberg üder die Niedernhausener und Eppsteiner Berge bis hin zur Region Platte, Schläferskopf fast alle Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_19 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich am Samstag mit dabei... Und den Freitag habe ich bis jetzt auch noch frei, also würde es auf dem jetzigen Stand klappen... Wenn Wetter zum radeln ist


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich heute aus? Ich würde so ab 11 Uhr 3 Stunden fahren. Wetter ist ja top. Kann jemand spontan?

Zu Freitag Ghostrider: War ein Mißverständnis. Ich meinte wir sprechen am Fr die Uhrzeit für Sa ab und schauen dann Sa morgen nach dem Wetter und bestätigen final. Ist halt gerade sehr wechselhaftes Wetter...


----------



## Matze1983 (11. Oktober 2012)

Haben wir jetzt Uhrzeiten fürs WE? Ich war die letzte Woche krank, davor Urlaub... Kaum gefahren in den letzten 3-4 Wochen. Dementsprechend eher was Lockeres. Immerhin müssen wir auch Schwätzen um uns Kennenzulernen 
Aber Sonntag 15 Uhr startet Red-Bull Stratos, da muss ich um 14 Uhr zu Hause sein


----------



## shrediiiii (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es Samstag um 12 Uhr?

Eine 2 - 3 Stunden Tour würde mir allerdings gut reichen, bin konditionsmäßig auch nicht in der allerbesten Verfassung ;-) (wobei das ja immer schwer einzuschätzen ist...)

An welche Streckenlänge / Höhenmeter denkst Du denn ungefähr @Tiefdruck?

Grüße


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ab Samstag Mittag solls regnen. Schlage daher 10.30 vor.
Normalerweise fahre ich um die 3 Stunden und 2-3 mal einen Anstieg wie von Niedernhausen zur Platte. Runnerzus nur Trails. Mehr morgen - ok?


----------



## shrediiiii (11. Oktober 2012)

10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, da ich vorher noch unterwegs bin... eventuell würde ich es auf 11 Uhr schaffen, wenn ich den passenden Zug ab Wi Hbf nach Niedernhausen kriege, das kann ich aber nicht versprechen... 12 Uhr wär mir deutlich lieber, wobei Regen natürlich auch kacke ist 

Zwecks Strecke / Anstiege klingt das ganz gut - sollte ich auch schaffen ;-)


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Oktober 2012)

11 Uhr irgendwas Platte ginge auch. Wer aus Ndh starten will fährt halt entsprechend früher mit mir los.


----------



## shrediiiii (11. Oktober 2012)

shrediiiii schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, da ich vorher noch unterwegs bin... eventuell würde ich es auf 11 Uhr schaffen, wenn ich den passenden Zug ab Wi Hbf nach Niedernhausen kriege, das kann ich aber nicht versprechen... 12 Uhr wär mir deutlich lieber, wobei Regen natürlich auch kacke ist
> 
> Zwecks Strecke / Anstiege klingt das ganz gut - sollte ich auch schaffen ;-)



Könnte doch schon früher. 10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr könnte ich am Bahnhof sein. Volle Stunde passt bei mir mit dem Zug halt ganz gut


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (12. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich heute aus? Ich würde so ab 11 Uhr 3 Stunden fahren. Wetter ist ja top. Kann jemand spontan?
> 
> Zu Freitag Ghostrider: War ein Mißverständnis. Ich meinte wir sprechen am Fr die Uhrzeit für Sa ab und schauen dann Sa morgen nach dem Wetter und bestätigen final. Ist halt gerade sehr wechselhaftes Wetter...



Mit Freitag meinte ich auch nicht dich, sondern nächste Woche den waldtänzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_19 (12. Oktober 2012)

Zu dem Samstag, also morgen: 
Ich kann auch so ab 10... 
Fähre aber mit dem hardtail, oder wollt ihr durch die Gegend springen?? Und viele Spitzkehren fahren?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Oktober 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt Uhrzeiten fürs WE? Ich war die letzte Woche krank, davor Urlaub... Kaum gefahren in den letzten 3-4 Wochen. Dementsprechend eher was Lockeres. Immerhin müssen wir auch Schwätzen um uns Kennenzulernen
> Aber Sonntag 15 Uhr startet Red-Bull Stratos, da muss ich um 14 Uhr zu Hause sein


 
Ich kann heute leider nicht, muss arbeiten - trotz des geilen wetters 

Sonntag fahre ich mit ein paar Leuten aus FFM auf den Feldberg. Matze, bei schönem wetter könnten wir beide auch von Niedernhausen aus starten und dann hohemark oder fuchstanz zu den kollegen stossen (nur so ne idee). bei mässigem wetter schmeisse ich aber das bike ins auto und starte am treffpunkt hohemark.
NÄCHSTEN Freitag (19.) und das darauffolgende WE werde ich dann definitiv wieder in Niedernhausen starten.

Viel Spass (und wenig Regen) schonmal allen, die heute u morgen in und um Niedernhausen radeln - ich beneide euch, aber muss mich leider noch bis Sonntag gedulden

Andreas


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Oktober 2012)

Ghostrider_19 schrieb:


> Zu dem Samstag, also morgen:
> Ich kann auch so ab 10...
> Fähre aber mit dem hardtail, oder wollt ihr durch die Gegend springen?? Und viele Spitzkehren fahren?


 
ich dachte du hast ein neues Ghost AMR? ist das nur zum angucken?


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne nicht nur zum angucken... Aber die Pedale sind noch nicht da 
Außerdem muss das ghost nicht gleich bei der ersten Fahrt die fabe matschbraun annehmen...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Oktober 2012)

Ghostrider_19 schrieb:


> Ne nicht nur zum angucken... Aber die Pedale sind noch nicht da
> Außerdem muss das ghost nicht gleich bei der ersten Fahrt die fabe matschbraun annehmen...


 
was brauchst du denn für Pedale - ich hätte da noch ein paar fast nagelneue wellgo kombipedale abzugeben (auf der einen seite flat mit pins - auf der anderen sdp klickies - mit entsprechenden cleats) ich hatte sie mal bestellt, weil ich mich nicht richtig zwischen flat & click entscheiden wollte, hab sie aber nur ein- oder zweimal benutzt und habe seitdem reine flats...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Oktober 2012)

@ Ghost und Shred:

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal, ich fahre morgen Samstag punkt 10.30 am Tegut/Ndh. vorbei und könnte dann 11.15 am PP/Platte sein. Platte-Treffpunkt aber nur nach Bestätigung durch Shred.

Sollte es vor Abfahrt nochmal schütten, würde ich bis spätestens 9.45 absagen.

Vielleicht macht ja jemand mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich schau morgen auch nochmal in die Wolken und melde mich. Sollte ich dabei sein, bin ich am TeGut, punkt 10:30. Aber ich habe da meine Bedenken...


----------



## shrediiiii (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht und nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen 10.30 Uhr am Tegut in Ndh. bereit zur Abfahrt. 


Bis morgen dann!

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Matze1983 (12. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> Matze, bei schönem wetter könnten wir beide auch von Niedernhausen aus starten und dann hohemark oder fuchstanz zu den kollegen stossen (nur so ne idee). bei mässigem wetter schmeisse ich aber das bike ins auto und starte am treffpunkt hohemark.



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich bin noch etwas verschnupft und bin lange nur wenig gefahren. Muss erstmal wieder langsam angehen, nicht gleich auf den Feldberg


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (13. Oktober 2012)

Wegen den Pedalen: nettes Angebot aber meine Flats sind auf dem weg! 

Trotzdem werde ich heute, wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt (für nen Kollegen einspringen), mit dem hardtail kommen... 

Na dann bis später vielleicht


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (13. Oktober 2012)

8:00 Uhr: blauer Himmel. Regenradar zeigt in ganz RLP und Hessen keinerlei Niederschlag. Bin 10:30 am Tegut.


----------



## loui-w (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte heute auch eine Runde Biken, und würde auch gerne mit euch mitfahren.
Sollte ich nicht pünktlich um 10.30 am Tegut sein, braucht ihr nicht warten.
Es könnte sein, dass ich kurzfristig arbeiten muss.

Grüße H.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (15. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> 8:00 Uhr: blauer Himmel. Regenradar zeigt in ganz RLP und Hessen keinerlei Niederschlag. Bin 10:30 am Tegut.


 
wie war eure tour? das wetter hat ja wohl mitgespielt
ich bin gestern mit kollegen aus bremthal in der nähe von eppstein rumgedüst, bis zum Feldberg hats dann doch nicht gelangt - aber wieder paar schöne neue trails kennen gelernt nur leider ab 14:00 etwas nass geworden, aber egal....

wer wäre denn Freitag mit dabei? Start 13:00 Tegut?


----------



## shrediiiii (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Tour war wunderbar! Das Wetter hat mitgemacht und wir sind einige schöne Trails gefahren. War zwar teilweise etwas matschig, aber das ist zu der Jahreszeit ja kaum vermeidbar.

Dieses WE bin ich unterwegs, da kann ich leider nicht biken. Schade eigentlich, es soll ja noch mal richtig warm werden...

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Waldtaenzer (18. Oktober 2012)

werde es morgen wohl erst 14:00 schaffen - fährt jemand mit? so ca. 2 h?

was ist samstag u. sonntag geplant? die wetteraussichten sind ja fantastico!!!


----------



## loui-w (19. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> werde es morgen wohl erst 14:00 schaffen - fährt jemand mit? so ca. 2 h?
> 
> was ist samstag u. sonntag geplant? die wetteraussichten sind ja fantastico!!!




Am Sonntag möchte ich ab ca. 10:00 fahren, ein Freund kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (19. Oktober 2012)

Samstag bin ich raus. Werde Sonntag für wohl erstmal "das Team" befragen, also lockere Runde  10:30 wäre ein Vorschlag?!?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (19. Oktober 2012)

10:00 oder 10:30 beides ok für mich  wo ist treffpunkt? tegut?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (20. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> 10:00 oder 10:30 beides ok für mich  wo ist treffpunkt? tegut?


 
bin mal 10:30 am tegut


----------



## loui-w (20. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> bin mal 10:30 am tegut



Ich auch


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (21. Oktober 2012)

Und ich muss leider mal wieder arbeiten...
Viel Spaß Wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Waldtaenzer (21. Oktober 2012)

Ghostrider_19 schrieb:


> Und ich muss leider mal wieder arbeiten...
> Viel Spaß Wünsche ich euch!


 
ja danke - war schön heute - tolles herbstwetter und schöne tour bin morgen 10:30 wieder am start hohemark richtung feldberg - falls jemand zufällig zeit hat..ich hab nämlich morgen noch einen tag urlaub


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich war am Samstag knapp 5 Stunden in den Nordvogesen unterwegs. Es war unglaublich. Von den 5 Stunden sind wir ungefähr drei Stunden auf superflowigen Trails gefahren (also auch berghoch).

Mit Riesen-Abstand die schönste Runde, die ich jemals in Mittelgebirgen gefahren bin. Und keinerlei Leute unterwegs.

Dafür hätte man hunderte Kilo Steinpilze sammeln können - die standen wie Unkraut direkt neben den Wegen. 

Deswegen war ich also nicht am Start...

Vielleicht geht nächsten Samstag was...


----------



## Matze1983 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi!
Ich fands schön, dass es immerhin mal geklappt hat, sich zu treffen! Ich wäre zwar gern länger gefahren, aber die radlosen letzten Wochen zollen Tribut :-(
Und jetzt immer brav Tellerchen aufessen, damit es am WE vielleicht wieder etwas wird. Hat ja schließlich nicht jeder an so einem Tag frei...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (24. Oktober 2012)

Was geht am Samstag? 3 Stunden vomi? Boden könnte gefroren sein und guten Grip haben... Sonntag könnt ich mir fast Flowtrail Stromberg vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (24. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag wäre ich dabei.
10:00 oder 10:30 am Tegut?


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (24. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag ist auch der Saisonabschluss in stromberg!
Also das offizielle fest dazu... Ich kann am Wochenende
leider nicht! Aber viel Spaß


----------



## Matze1983 (25. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen! Samstag muss ich dummerweise Arbeiten. Sonntag ist bei mir noch Nix sicher.


----------



## shrediiiii (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Bin dieses Wochenende leider auch schon ausgebucht...

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Waldtaenzer (25. Oktober 2012)

Samstag geht bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts - aber wie war das nochmal mit Sonntag in Stromberg? Kann man denn da noch fahren, wenn Samstag bereits Saisonabschluss ist? Interessieren würde mich das auf jeden Fall - denn ich war leider bisher noch nicht in Stromberg...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Lasst uns nochmal warten, wieviel Regen morgen runter kommt. Wenn viel Regen, dann doch lieber Sonntag!
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am WE eine längere Runde. Vielleicht auch Stromberg. Morgen abend Konkretisierung ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_19 (26. Oktober 2012)

klar geht sonntag.. der trail wird am 31.10 erst geschlossen


----------



## Waldtaenzer (26. Oktober 2012)

wettervorhersage am sonntag in stromberg 5 grad und trocken - passt doch! also wie wäre es mit abfahrt 10:00 oder 10:30? ich könnte notfalls noch ein 2tes bike in mein auto kriegen

andreas


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. Oktober 2012)

Also: Nässebedingt mache ich Samstag nichts. Wegen Sonntag: Ich kann auch 1 Person nach Stromberg mitnehmen. Bestätigung spät. Samstag nami.


----------



## dookie (26. Oktober 2012)

Leider kann ich nicht. Die Sache mit Stromberg kannte ich noch gar nicht. Kann man da auch mit einem Hardtail Spass haben?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Also: Nässebedingt mache ich Samstag nichts. Wegen Sonntag: Ich kann auch 1 Person nach Stromberg mitnehmen. Bestätigung spät. Samstag nami.


 
also wenns in stromberg auch so aussieht wie hier, weiss ich ja nicht, ob sich das lohnt - keine ahnung, wie da die trails präpariert sind. Ich fürchte, dass das eine ganz schöne schlammschlacht wird macht ja an sich spass, wenn´s nur nicht noch so kalt wäre...

Ehrlich gesagt, mir wäre eine mittlere runde mit start in niedernhausen lieber, da kann man direkt nach der fahrt in die dusche und muss sich nicht noch 45 min nass und verdreckt ins auto hocken. Richtung wäre mir egal...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich war eben laufen. Sehr matschig. Einzige Chance: Morgen sehr früh bei gefrorenem Boden. Trailriding geht aber gar nicht. Jede Menge Laub und darunter vielleicht gefrorene Pfützen oder vereiste Zweige. Ich glaub ich geh ein paar Stündchen ins Studio. 

Saison ist wohl erst mal rum. Schade, dass Ihr in diesen schon ewig bestehenden Thread nicht mal früher reingeschaut habt. Wenn der Boden wieder was hergibt, melde ich mich wieder...

Ach so: Gibts hier auch nen flotten Skilangläufer unter Euch?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Ich war eben laufen. Sehr matschig. Einzige Chance: Morgen sehr früh bei gefrorenem Boden. Trailriding geht aber gar nicht. Jede Menge Laub und darunter vielleicht gefrorene Pfützen oder vereiste Zweige. Ich glaub ich geh ein paar Stündchen ins Studio.
> 
> Saison ist wohl erst mal rum. Schade, dass Ihr in diesen schon ewig bestehenden Thread nicht mal früher reingeschaut habt. Wenn der Boden wieder was hergibt, melde ich mich wieder...
> 
> Ach so: Gibts hier auch nen flotten Skilangläufer unter Euch?


 
nee, skilanglauf ist nicht so meins - hab mehr als 25 jahre volleyball gespielt, aber jetzt freuen sich meine knie, dass ich bike fahre

werde morgen dann einfach mal eine kleine oder mittlere runde von niedernhausen aus drehen, um den schlamm und meine winterklamotten zu testen, falls jemand lust hat mitzufahren, bin 10:30 am tegut


----------



## loui-w (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute mit dem Bike auf dem Feldberg.
Bergauf war es ok, der Rückweg aber sch... kalt.
Ob ich morgen fahre weiß ich noch nicht und hängt vom Wetter ab, vielleicht eine Runde auf dem Ems- und Wörsbachtal Radweg.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (28. Oktober 2012)

mit 10:30 am tegut, das hat leider nicht geklappt, die nacht davor war trotz zeitumstellung einfach zu kurz...
aber die testrunde war super! war ca. 2h unterwegs (platte - hohe kanzel) und mich pudelwohl gefühlt - kein bisschen gefroren. bin begeistert von den vaude schuh-überziehern; gehn zwar ein bisschen schwer über die 510 zu stülpen und sehen besch.... aus, aber egal - superwarm und bin auch nicht an beim absteigen den pins hängengeblieben, wie anfangs befürchtet.
wetter hat mir auch sehr gut gepasst


----------



## Matze1983 (29. Oktober 2012)

Servus! Samstag Arbeiten und gestern Omi im Krankenhaus besuchen... Dieses WE musste ich zwangspausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. November 2012)

uuaaahhh, das erste wochenende seit ewigen zeiten ohne bike - so ein sch... wetter am nächsten we fahre ich aber wieder, egal, wie das wetter ist....habe wenigstens meine nightride beleuchtung am helm installiert und die muss unbedingt getestet werden...


----------



## bambam69 (5. November 2012)

Stellt doch einfach mal Touren ins LMR rein.
Wiesbaden ist nicht so weit und schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht.
Gerne auch abendliche Runden mit Licht.

Gruß


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. November 2012)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Stellt doch einfach mal Touren ins LMR rein.
> Wiesbaden ist nicht so weit und schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht.
> Gerne auch abendliche Runden mit Licht.
> 
> Gruß


 
was meinst du mit LMR???


----------



## bambam69 (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

LMR = Last minute Radeln
Oder sowas wie: Wer fährt wann , wo mit wem ? ;-)


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. November 2012)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> LMR = Last minute Radeln
> Oder sowas wie: Wer fährt wann , wo mit wem ? ;-)


 
danke! ich muss unbedingt wieder aufs rad - hab entzugserscheinungen mittwoch oder spätestens donnerstag abend will ich meine neue lampe testen - melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2012)

also heute abend werde ich fahren, egal wie das wetter ist - ich brauche bewegung. Wer ne kleine Nightride-Testrunde mitfahren will - gerne allein habe ich sonst angst im wald
18:30 am wendehammer im theistal kurz bevor es unter der autobahnbrücke durchgeht...


----------



## Matze1983 (7. November 2012)

Hast du meinen Tipp angenommen mit dem Theisstal?  Ich gehe heute ins Spinning, das ist wärmer


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Tipp angenommen mit dem Theisstal?  Ich gehe heute ins Spinning, das ist wärmer


 
was für ein Tipp?


----------



## Matze1983 (7. November 2012)

Hatten wir nicht drüber geredet, dass man vom Theisstal wunderbar Richtung Platte starten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2012)

achso, ja - theistal - platte - hohe kanzel ist ja eh meine hausrunde...


----------



## bambam69 (7. November 2012)

Bauen wir noch die Wurzel mit ein, dann wirds auch meine Hausrunde


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2012)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Bauen wir noch die Wurzel mit ein, dann wirds auch meine Hausrunde


 
erst mal sehen, wie sich die beleuchtung macht - ist die jungfernfahrt für meine neue lampe

bin ansonsten für viele strecken offen, hauptsache wald und viiieeele trails....


----------



## bambam69 (7. November 2012)

Jungfernfahrt bestanden  Bin dann doch auf dem kurzen Wege Richtung Heimat und am BKA beinahe noch vom Bus mitgenommen worden... tststs
Am mangelhaften Licht kanns wohl nicht gelegn haben


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2012)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt bestanden  Bin dann doch auf dem kurzen Wege Richtung Heimat und am BKA beinahe noch vom Bus mitgenommen worden... tststs
> Am mangelhaften Licht kanns wohl nicht gelegn haben


 
ja, das war eine prima jungfernfahrt für mein "lämpchen" - hab sie einfach mal angelassen, um den akku zu testen - leuchtet immer noch war eine schöne fahrt heute


----------



## loui-w (8. November 2012)

Ich hab mir eben auch ein Lämpchen bestellt, bei dem Preis musste ich nicht lange überlegen Danke für dem Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambam69 (8. November 2012)

Ich bin heute mal fremdgegangen- ich war in Mainz mit den Beinharten unterwegs. Ganz gemütliche flache Tour rund um Mainz.
...und die haben fast alle die Chinalampe


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. November 2012)

Also ich mache am Samstag was, wenn es trocken bleibt. Entweder hier eine große Runde oder den Felsentrail in Rodalben.
Flow pur:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXQZAkPA8MI"]PfÃ¤lzer Felsen Trail 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Heute morgen fahr ich 3 Stunden in NDH. Danach Homeoffice...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (16. November 2012)

bin bis samstag auf dienstreise - ev. fahre ich sonntag


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (16. November 2012)

OK - jetz also morgen doch hier. 13 Uhr ab Tegut Ndh. oder 13.35 - 13.40 Platte, wenn Ihr mir den Trip bestätigt. Wär schön, wenn jemand dabei ist. 3 Stunden flüssig durch den Nebel cruisen...


----------



## loui-w (17. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei, bis später!


----------



## Waldtaenzer (18. November 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> OK - jetz also morgen doch hier. 13 Uhr ab Tegut Ndh. oder 13.35 - 13.40 Platte, wenn Ihr mir den Trip bestätigt. Wär schön, wenn jemand dabei ist. 3 Stunden flüssig durch den Nebel cruisen...


 
hallo, war heute 13:00 am tegut - keiner da...schade da hab ich halt alleine ne schöne nebelrunde über nickel, hohler stein, idstein, hohe kanzel gedreht, war echt gut zu fahren

nächstes WE will ich auch wieder aufs rad...


----------



## loui-w (19. November 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> hallo, war heute 13:00 am tegut - keiner da...schade da hab ich halt alleine ne schöne nebelrunde über nickel, hohler stein, idstein, hohe kanzel gedreht, war echt gut zu fahren
> 
> nächstes WE will ich auch wieder aufs rad...



leider ein Tag zu spät, wir sind am Samstag gefahren.

Für Sonntag hatte ich eine Tour ab Idstein auf Fb angekündigt.
schade, war eine schöne Runde über Eschenhahn, Römerturm, Neuhof, Wildpark, Platte, Kanzel.


----------



## Taunusblicker (29. November 2012)

Hallo

Bin eben erst über diesen Thread gestolpert und hab ihn gleich abonniert. Werde bei passender Gelegenheit gern mal dazu kommen, wenn es mal wieder ab Ndh los geht.

Wir sind ein paar Biker (Level 2 CC) aus Bremthal, Kriftel und Hattersheim (bis jetzt), die in unregelmäßigen Abständen Touren machen (zuletzt Feldberg und Platte).
Wer möchte, kann mir eine PN schicken, dann nehme ich Euch in den Mailverteiler auf.

VG Robert


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. Dezember 2012)

so - heut doch kein mtb. fahre jetzt los zum langlauf in den schwarzwald...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Dezember 2012)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag wird der Boden lt. Wetterbericht wieder gefroren sein - wie wärs mit einem Nightride Donnerstag 18:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich werde diese Woche nicht fahren - zuviel Arbeit, wie immer vor Weihnachten.


----------



## bambam69 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich war Montag und gestern unterwegs.
Heute und Morgen gehts zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
Muß ja mal den Glühwein testen...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. Dezember 2012)

wird bei mir wohl auch nix donnerstag abend, aber am wochenende muss was gehen würde gerne im schnee Richtung FB/Fuchstanz - ich stell mal eine tour für Sonntag in Last Minute Biking...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (31. Dezember 2012)

hallo, wo seid ihr alle ich bin gestern wieder das erste mal seit 10 tagen heftiger erkältung gefahren: leider ist der mittlere teil der HK abfahrt durch intensive forstarbeiten zur zeit nicht fahrbar - ich habe mir beim umfahren der bäume und matschkuhlen leider auch noch den schaltkäfig angeknackst. muss ich als erste aktion in 2013 mittwoch wieder reparieren. hat jemand kommenden freitag oder sa/so lust auf einen ersten ausritt 2013?
wünsche allen bikern aus niedernhausen und überall einen guten rutsch


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (3. Januar 2013)

Dir ein frohes neues Jahr... Und leider kann ich nicht, die Arbeit ruft...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (4. Januar 2013)

die HK abfahrt ist im mittleren Teil wieder zu ca. 90% frei, macht aber keinen Spass, weil alles total vermatscht ist - der untere Teil ist von den Waldarbeiten nicht betroffen und gut fahrbar.

Sonntag 11:00 tegut für eine ca. 2h runde?

ich stell mal was ins last minute biking


----------



## loui-w (4. Januar 2013)

Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit für eine kleine Runde. Ich frag mal auf FB vielleicht meldet sich dort noch jemand.


----------



## loui-w (5. Januar 2013)

2 Freunde von mir werden vielleicht auch mitfahren.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. Januar 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> 2 Freunde von mir werden vielleicht auch mitfahren.


 
ok prima - bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusblicker (6. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. Januar 2013)

Hat echt Spass gemacht heute - bin zwar bisschen kaputt, aber es war eine schöne Tour. Und ich werde trainieren, damit ihr berghoch nicht so oft auf mich warten müsst
Diese Woche muss ich aber erstmal den gebrochenen Schaltkäfig reparieren lassen, er hat zum Schluss seeehhhr verdächtig geknackt. 

Hier noch einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, weil Sonntag abend ist
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43820572"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 77527 (6. Januar 2013)

Fährst Du im Film mit? Klasse.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. Januar 2013)

adus schrieb:


> Fährst Du im Film mit? Klasse.


 
Nein, aber Werner ist mein Vorbild, falls ich mal in ferner Zukunft 65 werde - und mir nicht vorher das Genick breche


----------



## Cynthia (7. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43820572"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo[/ame]

 

Sehr schön - Alter schützt vor Biken nicht!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (9. Januar 2013)

Fährt noch wer Samstag um 11? Böden gefroren und evtl Sonne. Ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (10. Januar 2013)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Fährt noch wer Samstag um 11? Böden gefroren und evtl Sonne. Ein Traum!


 
kann ich erst Freitag abend abklären - sage dann nochmal bescheid


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen ganztägig Sonne - ich fahre. 11.00 Tegut. Ca 2,5h
Wer dabei?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Januar 2013)

ich schaffe es nicht um 11:00 - muss erst mein bike in idstein holen und meinen jungs frühstück machen - frühestens 12:00 - eher 13:00 und dann gemütliche hausrunde über platte & HK....


----------



## Waldtaenzer (15. Januar 2013)

hat jemand lust auf einen nightride im schnee?  donnerstag abend?


----------



## Matze1983 (15. Januar 2013)

Du bist momentan aber auch gut unterwegs, oder? Aber Minus-Grade und Nachts ist mir zu hart, ich gehe morgen eine Stunde ins Spinning


----------



## loui-w (15. Januar 2013)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> hat jemand lust auf einen nightride im schnee?  donnerstag abend?



lust hätte ich schon aber leider keine zeit.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (17. Januar 2013)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> hat jemand lust auf einen nightride im schnee?  donnerstag abend?


 
was ist los? keiner von euch zeit & lust? schaaaaade, allein im dunkeln ist es mir zu heikel


----------



## bambam69 (19. Januar 2013)

Donnerstag war ich auf der Platte- habe aber niemanden von Euch gesehen....
Nachher um 15 Uhr treffen bei AM in Wiesbaden zu einer kleinen (Schnee) Runde mit MTB. Teilweise auch mit Crosser zu bewerkstelligen

Gruß Bambam


----------



## Waldtaenzer (19. Januar 2013)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Donnerstag war ich auf der Platte- habe aber niemanden von Euch gesehen....
> Nachher um 15 Uhr treffen bei AM in Wiesbaden zu einer kleinen (Schnee) Runde mit MTB. Teilweise auch mit Crosser zu bewerkstelligen
> 
> Gruß Bambam


 
sorry, kann mit "AM" nix anfangen, wäre wohl auch jetzt zu spät, um es zum treffpunkt zu schaffen. ich fahre jetzt richtung heftrich/ ehlhalten, mal sehen, wie das im schnee so klappt ohne spikes...


----------



## bambam69 (19. Januar 2013)

So wieder zurück.
UNd ich muß sagen es war xxx geil! Die Hans Dampf sind im Schnee echt der Hammer. Mit 2,3 bar bei meinem Gewicht Grip ohne Ende.
Einfach kein Vergleich zum Nobby Nic.
AM- All Mountains in Wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (21. Januar 2013)

jetzt, wo ich weiss, was AM bedeutet, klappts ja das nächste mal vielleicht...
yo aber am samstag wars echt geil auf dem gefrorenen boden mit ein paar cm schnee zu fahren hansdampf sollte ich mir als zweitbereifung auch mal überlegen...
gestern bei dem gefrierenden regen hat mich dann aber keiner vor die tür gekriegt.....und wenns die tage auch noch anfängt zu tauen, wirds vollends unfahrbar


----------



## bambam69 (21. Januar 2013)

...nur keine Ausreden. Jetzt gehts los und wir sollten gegen 19 Uhr auf der Platte sein
Freue mich schon tierisch auf das Schneegestöber


----------



## Waldtaenzer (21. Januar 2013)

hey ihr seid ja echt hart, aber ich muss heute diese woche eh noch bissl länger arbeiten - das wird bei mir erst wieder am we klappen - viel spass


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Februar 2013)

hey, es juckt - ich muss morgen unbedingt wieder fahren - wetter? mir doch egal... würde gerne rund um eppstein rumcruisen und bisschen trails checken, was man so fahren kann, anschl. ev. einkehrschwung eppsteiner bahnhof - siehe auch mein eintrag in LMB


----------



## loui-w (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dabei und bringe noch einen Freund mit.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Februar 2013)

supi dann bis morgen


----------



## bambam69 (5. Februar 2013)

Hat einer Lust auf eine Crosserrunde?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. Februar 2013)

bambam69 schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf eine Crosserrunde?


 
kann frühestens donnerstag - ist aber auch noch nicht sicher ob das klappt - ev. gehe ich stattdessen spontan zum altweiberfasching


----------



## Kriwo (9. Februar 2013)

War heute seit über 2 Monaten das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike. Hier in Nordenstadt das reinste Schlammloch, so ab 350HM wurde es langsam besser, oben auf der Platte alles schön weiß und gut fahrbar. 

Vielleicht könnte man demnächst mal was vereinbaren, nur ist das bei dem Wetter momentan nicht so einfach. Ich habe ein CC-Hardtail und ein Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (10. Februar 2013)

hey loui-w und taunusblicker - war eine super-fahrt heute - und geiles wetter mein körper schreit jetzt allerdings nach sofa, tatort und hefeweizen


----------



## Waldtaenzer (10. Februar 2013)

Kriwo schrieb:


> War heute seit über 2 Monaten das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike. Hier in Nordenstadt das reinste Schlammloch, so ab 350HM wurde es langsam besser, oben auf der Platte alles schön weiß und gut fahrbar.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man demnächst mal was vereinbaren, nur ist das bei dem Wetter momentan nicht so einfach. Ich habe ein CC-Hardtail und ein Enduro.


Wir waren heute zu dritt von niedernhausen aus auf dem fuchstanz - war super ich stell manchmal touren ins last minute bike (das fenster oben links) meistens mit AM/Enduro - aber ab und zu ist auch ein hardtail dabei - geht beides...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Februar 2013)

Und ich war heut wieder im Nordschwarzwald. Nach der längeren Erkältungspause erst mal nur 3h Langlauf. 60-80 cm Schnee und den ganzen Tag Sonne. Ab Ende März gehts dann wieder aufs Bike - davor sind wir 3 Wochen in Südafrika.

@ Haiko: Hab Dich gestern (Samstag) mittag beim Bike-Loft aufbrechen sehen, als ich gerade mit meiner Frau beim Italiener bei Pizza und Bier saß. 
Kannst Du Dich denn da in der großen Gruppe vom Tempo anpassen?


----------



## loui-w (10. Februar 2013)

1:06h für 14,5km ist schon hart aber es geht. Und heute waren wir sogar noch langsamer


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Februar 2013)

unglaublich.....[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT4RmVJ8pBo"]VAUDE - Vertriders - Flow - MTB Movie (HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Taunusblicker (14. Februar 2013)

Zum Vormerken:

*CTF StaufenBike - Sonntag, 3. März 2013*

Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

Alle Infos hier. (http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/staufenbike/index.php)

Start ist zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr am Speedwaystadion Diedenbergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (15. Februar 2013)

uuuahhhh, wenn ich mir die wettervorhersage fürs wochenende anschaue, kommen mir die tränen


----------



## Matze1983 (15. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, du hast Recht! Dabei wollte ich am Sonntag nach langer Zeit mal wieder raus...


----------



## Kriwo (18. Februar 2013)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> Wir waren heute zu dritt von niedernhausen aus auf dem fuchstanz - war super ich stell manchmal touren ins last minute bike (das fenster oben links) meistens mit AM/Enduro - aber ab und zu ist auch ein hardtail dabei - geht beides...



Haha, sehe ich jetzt das erste mal 

Ich komme aus Nordenstadt, ich fahre oft Richtung Kellerskopf, dann runter ins Theistal (heißt das so?), Hohe Kanzel, Platte und zurück. Bin aber auch für neues offen und kann auch erst mit dem Auto nach Niedernhausen kommen, wenns mal weiter sein soll. Hoffe, dass es demnächst mal klappt.


----------



## ForceBB (26. März 2013)

Servus Leute,

Ich bin diese Woche von Geislingen/Steige nach Idstein gezogen. Würde hier gerne wieder das Biken starten. Bin seit letztem Herbst nicht mehr schredden gewesen. Gibt es einige Biker aus der Gegend, die mir mal die heimischen Singletrails zeigen können, wenn meine Erkältung wieder weg ist?

Grüße, Marc

PS: Ich fahre ein leicht umgebautes Trek Fuel EX5, also ein Fully.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (26. März 2013)

ForceBB schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich bin diese Woche von Geislingen/Steige nach Idstein gezogen. Würde hier gerne wieder das Biken starten. Bin seit letztem Herbst nicht mehr schredden gewesen. Gibt es einige Biker aus der Gegend, die mir mal die heimischen Singletrails zeigen können, wenn meine Erkältung wieder weg ist?
> 
> ...


 
dir kann geholfen werden ich fahre morgen z.b. in niedernhausen 11:00 - habe gerade urlaub  melde dich bei interesse - ansonsten werde ich in der nächsten zeit ca. 2x pro woche fahren


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (7. April 2013)

Hallo-
jemand Lust auf eine lockere, kleine Runde um 13.30 am Rathaus Ndh.? Richtung Platte. 
Alternativ auch Oberjosbach, falls jemand in die andere Richtung fahren möchte (zB Lenzhahner Trails).
So ca 1,5 Stunden. Berg runter Trails.
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. April 2013)

Hallo Heiko,
war in der letzten Zeit zu oft in beiden Revieren u würde gerne mal wieder nach Eppstein, hab eine Tour reingestellt 12:00 tegut? 13:30 ist mir zu spät.

Andreas


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (7. April 2013)

Sorry Andreas,
hatte bis eben im Garten zu tun.
Eppsteiner Trails lasse ich mir aber gerne demnächst zeigen!
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. April 2013)

mein GARTEN musste WARTEN...

sehr schöne tour war das, hab fast alles gefunden, was ich gesucht hatte insgesamt aber bissl lang (ca. 4h, naja mit ein wenig verfahren u. suchen und improvisierter kettenführungsbefestigung, da abgerissen) und jetzt bin ich platt


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. April 2013)

Jemand 14.30 verfügbar? Ab Rathaus Ndh oder Oberjosbach. 2 h bis 2h15. Meine Sitzknochen machen immer noch massive Probleme - mehr geht also nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (14. April 2013)

heute konnte ich nicht - war bei oma auf geburtstag... morgen aber kleine feierabendrunde (siehe auch LMB) ab 18:00?


----------



## Matze1983 (25. April 2013)

HuHu!
So langsam startet bei mir auch wieder die Saison. WE soll ja mittelgutes Wetter bringen. Heute noch eine RR-Runde, gestern MTB.
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Es hat sich verdammt viel in den Wäldern getan, kaum eine Ecke wo nicht gefällt oder geschnitten wurde. Mensch, an manchen Ecken habe ich die Wege kaum wiedererkannt.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (25. April 2013)

würde gerne morgen am freitag ne feierabendrunde drehen - Platte, ev. Hohe Wurzel, Hohe Kanzel - hat jemand Interesse? ca. 18:00?

Sonntag gerne auch längere Tour - aber nicht vor 12:00


----------



## Waldtaenzer (26. April 2013)

ok, das wird heut leider nix mehr, bin immer noch auf arbeit :-(, aber ich peile sonntag eine tour an, werde sie ins LMB stellen. richtung platte, hohe wurzel, schläferskopf


----------



## Matze1983 (26. April 2013)

Wärst du heute gefahren? Hier in Wi regnet es den ganzen Tag. Sonntag bin ich in Taunusstein verabredet. Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken, dann nehme ich das Rad.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (26. April 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Wärst du heute gefahren? Hier in Wi regnet es den ganzen Tag. Sonntag bin ich in Taunusstein verabredet. Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken, dann nehme ich das Rad.


kannst doch dann über platte und hohe wurzel mitfahren - dann kommst du in taunusstein raus...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (5. Mai 2013)

Heut nachmittag 2 1/2 Stunden ab Ndh?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. Mai 2013)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Heut nachmittag 2 1/2 Stunden ab Ndh?


 
leider zu kurzfristig für mich, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Als du gestern deine Frage geschrieben hast, war ich schon auf dem Weg Richtung Glaskopf - so ein saugeiles wetter gestern

Andreas


----------



## Waldtaenzer (23. Juli 2013)

hallo, ich habe donnerstag nachmitttag frei und würde gerne eine schöne tour machen, so ab 15:00 - wer hat zeit & lust?

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldanyo (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin vor Kurzem nach Niedernhausen gezogen.
Ist dieser Fred hier noch aktuell? Würde gern ein paar Runden drehen.

Meine Standardstrecke letztes Jahr war von Eppstein R8 über Oberjosbach nach Dasbach und von dort aus Limesweg rauf auf den Feldberg.
Zurück dann wieder Limesweg bis Schloßborn und von dort aus Landstraße zurück nach Eppstein; 2,5-3h

Hat jemand Interesse an ähnlichen Unterfangen? 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Taunusblicker (25. März 2014)

Hi Daniel,
Es gibt natürlich noch Biker in und um Niedernhausen 
Meine Standard-Feldbergstrecke mit hohem Sahnetrailanteil bergab geht über Bremthal, Eppstein, Eppenhain/Atzelberg, Naturfreundehaus, Feldbergschneise mit/ohne Schlenker zum Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Rotes Kreuz, Naturfreundehaus, Rettershof, Fischbach, Eppstein... 3-4h bekommt man da immer zusammen.

Regelmäßige Veranstaltungen findest Du auch in den Facebook Gruppen "Biken in Idstein" und "MainTaunBiker" (Bremthal)

Wg Familie bin ich meist sehr kurzfristig unterwegs. Gf einfach mal posten oder über PN meine Handynummer/eMail anfragen. 

VG Robert


----------



## Waldtaenzer (25. März 2014)

Hallo Daniel,
hier in dem Forum tut sich nicht viel, da wenig Resonanz. Bin selbst ziemlich oft zwischen Hohe Wurzel im Osten und Feldberg/Altkönig im Westen unterwegs - starte am WE meist direkt von Niedernhausen, manchmal solo, manchmal mit Mitfahrern. Am liebsten mit hohem Trailanteil  schicke dir mal ein paar links per PN.
Beste Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## eldanyo (25. März 2014)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!
Wenn ihr fahrt, dann sagt doch bitte einfach mal Bescheid. Dieses Wochenende könnte bei mir schon was klappen, wie siehts aus?
Das Wetter scheint ja auch mitzuspielen 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Waldtaenzer (25. März 2014)

ich werde wahrscheinlich samstag 13:00 richtung glaskopf fahren. treff am rathaus niedernhausen. ich sag nochmal bescheid, falls sich was ändert.
andreas


----------



## eldanyo (26. März 2014)

Klingt gut, werde dort sein.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. März 2014)

Na dann werde ich als damaliger Thread-Ersteller auch mal wieder vorbeischauen. 13 Uhr Samstag passt. Könnte ich am Ortseingang Oberjosbach warten? Dann muss ich nicht sinnlos die Straße runter.
Übrigens: Sonntag fahre ich in die Pfalz - Felsenwanderweg Rodalben. Habe noch Platz - wenn jemand von Auch Lust hat...
http://www.felsenwanderweg.de/
50 km feinster Flowtrail am Stück
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. März 2014)

13:30 am bildungszentrum oberjosbach (oben an der letztenrasse am wald) könnten wir dich einsammeln


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. März 2014)

ok - danke. abgemacht


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (30. März 2014)

Ich war dann heute auch nochmal 5 Stunden. 3 1/2 mal die Platte hoch und sehr coole lines runter. War ein Traum. .


----------



## eldanyo (30. März 2014)

Und hast du den Waldtaenzer getroffen? Der wollte auch Richtung Platte.

Dein Knie scheint also in Ordnung zu sein


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (31. März 2014)

Nee - bin früh morgens gefahren.  Es war trailmaessig die schönste Tour die ich je in der region gefahren bin. Waren am ende 1900 hm. Hoffentlich ist es nächstes we auch noch trocken. Knie und form waren besser als Samstag. Bis bald mal...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (2. April 2014)

Ich fahr morgen früh um 9 die Wiesbadener Flowtrails. Knappe 3 Stunden. Jemand dabei? Samstag wieder? Sonntag Stromberg?


----------



## eldanyo (3. April 2014)

Ich habe dummerweise einen Arbeitsplatz. Also eher schlecht


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (4. April 2014)

Wie seiht es denn jetzt morgen Samstag aus? Ich hätte Lust auf 4 Stunden Wiesbadener Trails. Trails hoch, Trails runter, alles flowig und null Transfer zwischen den Trailabschnitten. Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt.


----------



## eldanyo (4. April 2014)

Sorry, Trails lasse ich mit meinem HT vorerst lieber links liegen :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3f4n (17. April 2014)

Hej, ich bin kein Crack, würde aber gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren. Allerdings bin ich kein Freerider oder Downhiller. Bei mir steht eher das Tourenbiken im Vordergrund. Wann ist das nächste mal was geplant?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen kfr je nach wetter.. Heute aber erst mal Rennrad.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. April 2014)

Heute spät nami?


----------



## st3f4n (8. Mai 2014)

Geht am Samstag (10.05.) was?


----------



## eldanyo (8. Mai 2014)

Bei mir das ganze WE nicht, habe Besuch...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre heute nami so ab 13 Uhr 3-4 Stunden ab Ndh. und komme auch an der Platte vorbei. Aber irgendwie liest hier wohl keiner mehr mit...


----------



## hallotv (19. Juni 2014)

Das würde ich jetzt nicht so sehen. Ich bin heute allerdings anders verplant/peilt...


----------

